# [GAPPS] Google Apps 4.0.1 - 4.0.4 for ICS with Extras



## Zeklandia (Oct 19, 2011)

Mod Type:: GApps

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: AOSP

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Carrier:: N/A

Requires Root:: Yes

Android Version:: 4.0.4 (ICS)

Source:: 
DOWNLOAD LINK: Click Here

MD5: c7a8eb6a15fef8428475dfbfd4ce0321

WARNING:
*DO NOT FLASH ON MIUI!!!*

Tested on:
CyanogenMod 9 by x13thangelx
GummyDX by kejar31 and x13thangelx

Change log:

Update 5 -
+ Added new .apk's
* Changed installation script

Update 4 -
* Updated to 03172012 GApps
- Removed CameraGoogle.apk from x13thangelx's build and switched to the official one

Update 3 -
- Removed build.prop

Update 2 -
* Fixed installation script

Update 1 -
+ Added razorloves Video Hangouts mod
* Fixed call ring delay not being 0

Release 1 -
+ Added working ICS Camera apk
+ Added Market v3.5.15* Changed build.prop to suggested camera settings, with a few other tweaks

Credits:
Google Inc. for the obvious
STS Dev Team for the majority
DROIDTH3ORY for the majority
razorloves for the Video Hangouts mod
x13thangelx for the CameraGoogle.apk that works on 8mp
Goo-Inside.me for the ICS Google search .apk


----------



## Maverick39 (Jun 13, 2011)

link doesn't work.


----------



## Zeklandia (Oct 19, 2011)

Fixed it, my DropBox was being weird.


----------



## superstargoddess (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm curious, going to give this a looksie.


----------

